# Red Belly Sexing



## bramside (May 25, 2004)

.Sorry bout that.

I have been offered a 'pair' of red bellies. Once they are paired is it ok to keep just the two or should they return to the shoal once they have bred?

Thanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It isnt possible unless you slice them open or see one lay eggs.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> It isnt possible unless you slice them open or see one lay eggs.










Unfortunatley that is true.


----------

